

Ask HN: Anyone live in the South Florida/Miami area? - aorshan

Just curious to see if anyone lives in the area and if there is enough interest to possibly put together a meetup.
======
cd34
August 6th <http://www.meetup.com/south-florida-hack-and-tell/>

<http://agustinaprigoshin.com/oec>

<http://miamitechevents.com/>

